
GraphHopper Routing Engine 0.7 Released - karussell
https://graphhopper.com/blog/2016/06/15/graphhopper-routing-engine-0-7-released/
======
karussell
If you have (technically) questions let me know here or in our forum
[https://discuss.graphhopper.com/t/graphhopper-0-7-0-released...](https://discuss.graphhopper.com/t/graphhopper-0-7-0-released/798)

------
orless
GraphHopper is an extremely impressive development - and it's open source
(APL2.0):
[https://github.com/graphhopper/graphhopper](https://github.com/graphhopper/graphhopper)

What I still dream of is support for public transport/timetable routing
(GTFS). That would be great.

~~~
joelcarranza
have a look at OpenTripPlanner which provides public transit routing using OSM
and GTFS data

[http://www.opentripplanner.org](http://www.opentripplanner.org)

~~~
orless
I use OTP, but if you compare its performance to GraphHopper, you'll never
want to come back again.

~~~
boultonmark
Is OTP not performant and Graphhopper is? Maybe you could elaborate?

~~~
orless
I did not run any benchmarks and OTP is not directly comparable to GraphHopper
as feature set is quite different. So this is just my impression an take it
with a grain of salt.

My impression is that GraphHopper is fast and does not take much memory
whereas OTP feels quite "heavy" on comparable datasets (city-area level OSM
data). So my hope is that if GraphHopper would support timetable routing with
the same quality, it will probably beat OTP.

My ultimate goal is to have open-source based multimodal routing on the coutry
level (Germany) which would include public transport as well. Frankly,
importing country-level datasets in OTP seems unrealistic. GraphHopper on the
contrary seems very promising.

------
pella
more osm routing services:

[http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/List_of_OSM-
based_service...](http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/List_of_OSM-
based_services#Routing)

~~~
karussell
As you can see: many routing services are based on GraphHopper already ... but
GraphHopper is not only a 'routing service', it is a library and a toolkit for
various routing related operations to calculate isochrones or statistics of
the road network, doing map matching etc

------
thrownblown
nice comparison/analysis of OSRM, ArcGIS, Google Maps and GraphHopper

[https://iliauk.com/2016/02/23/millions-of-distances-osrm-
pyt...](https://iliauk.com/2016/02/23/millions-of-distances-osrm-python/)

~~~
karussell
Thanks!

------
MichailP
Slight off topic. Does someone know a quick way to enter large amount of
detailed traffic counts (say around 300 intersections, counted in every lane
and every possible turn), and can routing engine and OSM data help? Is there
any specialized software that can be used for this type of data entry?

------
skykooler
The one thing that I really wish GraphHopper could add (though I doubt they
will, because there's no open sources of data for it) is routing via traffic
information - both a) routing around traffic jams and b) giving an ETA based
on current conditions instead of optimal ones.

~~~
existencebox
Building the former in an open (and maybe distributed, if I'm really hitting
the pipe dream hard) fashion has always seemed like an interesting project,
this discussion may give me the impetus to play around with it a bit more.

I never really liked the waze method of manual input, but that's a really
braindead way of getting started; it seems however that you could do tricks
like anomaly detection of speed of a car through an area when compared to
other cars on that street/streets around it with some very hand wavy
heuristics. Contributors would install the app and it'd start building a
database of avg speed and variance for roads/groups of roads. Anonimization
comes to mind as a concern, but since you just need to know "someone drove on
that street" at some point recently I imagine there are some things you can do
to reduce potential impact/aggregate, since traffic jam data gets less useful
in places with less people, although that does require a large starting
population, and at this point I'm rambling.

The other advantage of a system like this is that it could readily be used for
road discovery, frankly as someone who knows nothing about the open mapping
community I always figured something like that _had_ to exist to make it more
feasible.

~~~
maxerickson
Telenav has been building up analytics on their incoming data and using it to
spot missing data in OpenStreetMap:

[http://improve-
osm.org/#37.7251079,-121.6035461,9/layer=OSM/...](http://improve-
osm.org/#37.7251079,-121.6035461,9/layer=OSM/OPEN/true,1-0-0/true,1-0-0-0-0/true,1-0)

It seems to have stalled out, but OpenTraffic was going to build something
like you sketch out:

[https://github.com/opentraffic/architecture](https://github.com/opentraffic/architecture)

